# Retain RAW settings when converting to DNG?



## Mainer82 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi,

I shoot in RAW (Canon 40D) and edit all photo's with Canon's Digital Photo Professional. I save those changes to the RAW file and then convert them over to JPG. I keep both files. I also Geotag my RAW files with GPS coordinates so when DPP converts the RAW file to JPG those coordinates are copied over as well. 

Is there a way to convert a RAW file to say DNG (if I were to switch) and retain the tweaks I've made to the photo (color, brightness, etc and GPS)?


----------



## KmH (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes, there is.


----------



## Mainer82 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok... How? I guess I need to add that part to my original question. :S


----------



## kundalini (Sep 16, 2010)

In Lightroom 3, you just export to DNG.  BAM, you're done.  All adjustments made in LR3 are carried with the DNG file.  At least when opening in ACR.


----------



## Mainer82 (Sep 16, 2010)

Again, my question is not being answered. I want to know if the edits I make in *RAW *in *DPP *that are *saved *to the *RAW *file can be *CONVERTED *over to DNG.


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 16, 2010)

Mainer82 said:


> Again, my question is not being answered. I want to know if the edits I make in *RAW *in *DPP *that are *saved *to the *RAW *file can be *CONVERTED *over to DNG.


 

3rd post and already lost your temper...:er:


You may find what you are looking for in this link.
Google


BTW: welcome to the forum.:mrgreen:


----------



## table1349 (Sep 16, 2010)

Mainer82 said:


> Again, my question is not being answered. I want to know if the edits I make in *RAW *in *DPP *that are *saved *to the *RAW *file can be *CONVERTED *over to DNG.



No. You are not saving edits to your raw files and DPP doesn't covert to DNG.  You need something like LR3.


----------



## Steve01 (Sep 16, 2010)

Edits done in DPP are not seen by any other programs.
If you open an edited DPP edited RAW file in ACR or convert that RAW file to a DNG, none of the changes you made in DPP would exist.

DPP edits are only saved when using DPP.


----------



## Mainer82 (Sep 22, 2010)

Steve01 said:


> Edits done in DPP are not seen by any other programs.
> If you open an edited DPP edited RAW file in ACR or convert that RAW file to a DNG, none of the changes you made in DPP would exist.
> 
> DPP edits are only saved when using DPP.


That's what I was afraid of, I do not they are stored in the file as I can transfer the raw file to another computer and open the file in DPP and see the edits. Looks like I'll stick with DPP. Thaks for the advice.


----------

